# [WEB] ¿Firefox en Qt? (FRUSTRADO) :(

## sirope

HoLa todos!!!

He estado usando Opera desde mis tiempos con Mocosoft Win2. La verdad sigo usándolo por el solo hecho de estar en Qt, porque uso KDE. A veces me pregunto ¿Por qué todas las aplicaciones van en GTK? Son pocas las aplicaciones que usan Qt... Las externas claro.. Las que no pertenecen al proyecto KDE... Sabiendo que KDE es mas usado que Gnome.. Me  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  tener que usar GTK sobre mi KDE...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Para comenzar con Compiz/Fusion/Beryl.

Ni modo, pero bueno, ese no era el punto... Sucede que FF usa GTK y como a mi   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  un día me encontré un artículo sobre que Gecko haba sido portado a Qt en aKademy 2004, pero luego... ¿Ningun avance?

Y un saludo!Last edited by sirope on Thu Aug 16, 2007 4:45 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## i92guboj

Saludos, 

 *sirope wrote:*   

> HoLa todos!!!
> 
> He estado usando Opera desde mis tiempos con Mocosoft Win2. La verdad sigo usándolo por el solo hecho de estar en Qt, porque uso KDE.

 

Bueno, Opera usa qt para dibujar parte de su interfaz, pero no toda. De todas formas, es un depredador de memoria igual que todos los demás browsers.

 *Quote:*   

>  A veces me pregunto ¿Por qué todas las aplicaciones van en GTK? Son pocas las aplicaciones que usan Qt... Las externas claro.. Las que no pertenecen al proyecto KDE... Sabiendo que KDE es mas usado que Gnome.. Me    tener que usar GTK sobre mi KDE...     Para comenzar con Compiz/Fusion/Beryl.
> 
> 

 

Todo eso es subjetivo. De todas formas, una cosa si es cierta: si buscas algo integrado con kde/qt, lo único que realmente lo está es khtml, y eso significa konqueror. El resto de browsers, o son minimalistas como links, o son opera o netscape, o usan gecko (seamonkey, mozilla, firefox, epiphany, galeon, kazehakase y todos los millones de clones que hay).

 *Quote:*   

> Ni modo, pero bueno, ese no era el punto... Sucede que FF usa GTK y como a mi     un día me encontré un artículo sobre que Gecko haba sido portado a Qt en aKademy 2004, pero luego... ¿Ningun avance?
> 
> Y un saludo!

 

Recuerdo que alguien estaba portando firefox a qt, algunos eruditos incluso consiguieron compilarlo. Sin embargo la montaña de basura era de tales proporciones que ese proyecto pronto fue abandonado y relegado al olvido. Había un hilo sobre el tema en el foro en inglés, pero no tengo tanto interés como para buscarlo ahora. De todas formas, si tu problema es por memoria o por no cargar gtk, usa seamonkey. Todos acaban gastando la misma memoria cuando llevan dos horas andando, y seamonkey no usa gtk (aunque tampoco use qt)  :Razz: 

EDIT: Se me olvida la pregunta del millón: ¿por qué no simplemente usas konqueror?

----------

## sefirotsama

Creo que usan gtk por inercia...

Yo estoy contigo... estoy del gtk hasta los mismismos ****** (hasta el gtk).

Además su aspecto no me gusta nada... alguien podria portar-lo... para empezar la integración es mejor entre las aplicaciones KDE...

----------

## sirope

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Se me olvida la pregunta del millón: ¿por qué no simplemente usas konqueror?

 

Ahh!! Que mal que este abandonado... No uso Konqueror porque tiene problemas para abrir algunas paginas.. (Por no decir la mayoria) Para comenzar Gmail.. Aunque ya le dare una mirada a ver como esta...

thanx°   :Very Happy:  Salu2!

----------

## elchicosinhada

Yo uso konqueror y salvo las que usan videos y demás, las demás se abren perfectamente. A mí más que el hecho de que se vea feo, lo que me molesta es que no se integra, por ejemplo, abrir los archivos tras descargarlos y demás.

----------

## i92guboj

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

> Yo uso konqueror y salvo las que usan videos y demás, las demás se abren perfectamente. A mí más que el hecho de que se vea feo, lo que me molesta es que no se integra, por ejemplo, abrir los archivos tras descargarlos y demás.

 

Supongo que todo es cuestión de gustos. Lo que yo entiendo por integración (y para lo que yo uso konqueror, aparte de como navegador) es el hecho de poder abrir archivos remotos con ftp, http o ssl, o samba, o lo que sea, y poder editarlos con kwrite como si fueran archivos locales. Editar tu web en vivo y cuando puldas el binding de teclado para guardar el archivo, tu web se actualiza sola.

O el hecho de que puedas abrir las páginas man o las info con un kio-slave como si fueran webs, o el hecho de poder mover archivos desde tu movil (o hacia tu movil) con el slave de buetooth como si fueran cosas en tu $HOME...

Si eso no es integración... que me digan lo que es integrarse   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Konqueror es una gran pieza de software, existe desde que tengo memoria y continúa siempre añadiendo y mejorando funciones, sin embargo acá estoy, escribiendo desde opera, solamente por que me da la impresión de que carga las páginas mas rápdio... (Y por que no uso KDE, jeje). 

Si tengo que elegir entre GTK y Qt, me quedo con el ultimo, simplemente por que he encontrado mejores aplicaciones de las que dependo - Amarok, k3b, por ejemplo - que van sobre Qt.

Mi make.conf es bien explícito sobre mi postura: USE="-gtk"

Salud!

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> Sin embargo acá estoy, escribiendo desde opera, solamente por que me da la impresión de que carga las páginas mas rápdio... 

 

Parece que ya no... En mi experiencia.. y al menos en todos los servicios de Google, FF va mucho mejor.   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si tengo que elegir entre GTK y Qt, me quedo con el ultimo, simplemente por que he encontrado mejores aplicaciones de las que dependo - Amarok, k3b, por ejemplo - que van sobre Qt.

 

Nada como Amarok, K3B, Konqueror y Kopete en Gnome, ni Listen, ni Thunar ni Pidgin (buagh! :Razz: ), y nada como el Gimp, FF y Compiz en KDE.

Mantener nuestro escritorio puro es dificil, por no decir imposible.

Pero estamos iniciando uno de esos flames inutiles para desocupados.

Sshhhh!

Y un gran saludote!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sin embargo acá estoy, escribiendo desde opera, solamente por que me da la impresión de que carga las páginas mas rápdio...  
> 
> Parece que ya no... En mi experiencia.. y al menos en todos los servicios de Google, FF va mucho mejor.  
> 
> 

 

Mi gran problema con los chicos de Opera es que no tienen ni la menor intención de solucionar problemas que tienen fácil solución. Como por ejemplo, el hecho de que Opera lleva toda la vida estando roto y siendo totalmente no usable con esquemas de colores oscuros:

http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=188826

A pesar de todos mis intentos, un componento u otro es invisible siempre.

Aparte de eso, la últimas versiones parecen ser bastante lentas para mucha gente. El uso de memoria tampoco es muy bueno. Me gustaría saber por qué es imposible programar un navegador que no tenga que ser cerrado y reabierto todos los días para mantener su uso de memoria por debajo de los 200 megas. Links es el único en modo gráfico (quizás con dillo) que no desperdicia la memoria de esa forma, aunque tiene graves problemas con cualquier lenguage que no sea el inglés. Teniendo en cuenta todo esto, w3m es el único que anda bien.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> El uso de memoria tampoco es muy bueno. Me gustaría saber por qué es imposible programar un navegador que no tenga que ser cerrado y reabierto todos los días para mantener su uso de memoria por debajo de los 200 megas. Links es el único en modo gráfico (quizás con dillo) que no desperdicia la memoria de esa forma, aunque tiene graves problemas con cualquier lenguage que no sea el inglés. Teniendo en cuenta todo esto, w3m es el único que anda bien.

 

sin tener ni idea del tema yo tb. voy a protestar   :Twisted Evil: 

Estoy bastante hartito del firefox y del opera y en el momento que alguien haga algo con la misma funcionalidad que estos dos pues me cambiaré definitvamente sin pensarlo. ( por funcionalidad solo me refiero a flash, java y estas cosas, poco mas). Imagino que el tema es ese, conseguir la misma funcionalidad no debe ser nada fácil, asi que toca joderse de momento ...

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   El uso de memoria tampoco es muy bueno. Me gustaría saber por qué es imposible programar un navegador que no tenga que ser cerrado y reabierto todos los días para mantener su uso de memoria por debajo de los 200 megas. Links es el único en modo gráfico (quizás con dillo) que no desperdicia la memoria de esa forma, aunque tiene graves problemas con cualquier lenguage que no sea el inglés. Teniendo en cuenta todo esto, w3m es el único que anda bien. 
> 
> sin tener ni idea del tema yo tb. voy a protestar  
> 
> Estoy bastante hartito del firefox y del opera y en el momento que alguien haga algo con la misma funcionalidad que estos dos pues me cambiaré definitvamente sin pensarlo. ( por funcionalidad solo me refiero a flash, java y estas cosas, poco mas). Imagino que el tema es ese, conseguir la misma funcionalidad no debe ser nada fácil, asi que toca joderse de momento ...
> ...

 

seamonkey, aunque es más o menos la misma porquerida (si, lo escribo mal a posta) a nivel de gestión de memoria y redibujado.

----------

## OnekO

Yo con Opera estoy contentisimo... lo llevo usando eones, y todavia no he probado algo que se le acerque. No se si sera la costumbre o que, pero me parece de lejos el navegador mas usable que hay. Todo esta donde creo que tiene que estar, y los gestos de raton son el mejor invento desde que un profeta se puso a hablar de compartir su codigo. Con un poco mas de trabajo especialmente dedicado a KDE, Opera seria increible.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Sirope wrote:*   

> ni Listen, ni Thunar ni Pidgin (buagh!)

 

Hey! Thunar es mi caballito de batalla!   :Very Happy: 

Me faltó añadir: Uso opera sobre FF por que no he encontrado como hacer Zoom sobre la página como hace opera con [ CTRL ] + [ + ]

Donde FF lo que hace con la misma combinación de teclas es aumentar solamente el tamaño de letra.

(Confieso que tampoco me he puesto a investigar profundamente sobre FF si se puede o no...)

Salud!

----------

## artic

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Se me olvida la pregunta del millón: ¿por qué no simplemente usas konqueror? 
> 
> Ahh!! Que mal que este abandonado... No uso Konqueror porque tiene problemas para abrir algunas paginas.. (Por no decir la mayoria) Para comenzar Gmail.. Aunque ya le dare una mirada a ver como esta...
> 
> thanx°   Salu2!

 

Konqueror es un navegador macanudo , los problemas con gmail no son de konqueror de echo si le dices a konqueror que se identifique como firefox ya funciona corectamente,ademas puedes almacenar las url donde este se presente como otro navegador de forma automatica.

Konqueror solo tiene problemas con javascript cosa que con el tiempo dejara de ser asi.

Salu2

----------

## i92guboj

 *artic wrote:*   

>  *sirope wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*   Se me olvida la pregunta del millón: ¿por qué no simplemente usas konqueror? 
> 
> Ahh!! Que mal que este abandonado... No uso Konqueror porque tiene problemas para abrir algunas paginas.. (Por no decir la mayoria) Para comenzar Gmail.. Aunque ya le dare una mirada a ver como esta...
> 
> thanx°   Salu2! 
> ...

 

Konqueror tiene el mejor soporte para css, incluso con css's realmente rotos, aunque es cierto que no se lleva bien con javascript.

También es cierto que las grandes empresas, como MS y Google, prefieren simplemente ignorar a las minorías y hacer páginas para IE y Netscape. Seguro que en dichas páginas no encontrarás ningún sello que diga "XHTML 1.0" o similar. Simplemente, porque prefieren ignorar los estándares. O quizás sea cosa del dreamweaber, no se.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nflamel

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Konqueror tiene el mejor soporte para css, incluso con css's realmente rotos, aunque es cierto que no se lleva bien con javascript.

 

Quizá su soporte sea el más correcto, pero no el mejor. No es fácil, por ejemplo, cambiar el estilo de un formulario mediante CSS. Sin embargo, otros navegadores como Firefox, que no es capaz de pasar el Acid Test, no tienen problemas en este sentido. De todas maneras a mí me sigue pareciendo uno de los mejores navegadores que hay.

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> Konqueror es un navegador macanudo , los problemas con gmail no son de konqueror de echo si le dices a konqueror que se identifique como firefox ya funciona corectamente,ademas puedes almacenar las url donde este se presente como otro navegador de forma automatica.
> 
> Salu2

 

Es decir que puedo usar Gmail con la vista normal? Konqueror siempre usa la basica en html...

Trato de identificarlo como Firefox 1.5 en gmail.com, pero sigue igual...

----------

## artic

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Konqueror es un navegador macanudo , los problemas con gmail no son de konqueror de echo si le dices a konqueror que se identifique como firefox ya funciona corectamente,ademas puedes almacenar las url donde este se presente como otro navegador de forma automatica.
> 
> Salu2 
> 
> Es decir que puedo usar Gmail con la vista normal? Konqueror siempre usa la basica en html...
> ...

 

Añade [url]mail.google.com[/url] en preferencias/identificador del navegador y listo.

Un saludo

----------

## sirope

Es lo que habia hecho y sigue igual... Pero al escribir ?nocheckbworser en la barra de direccion omite el chequeo del navegador.. Solo asi he logrado hacerlo andar... la identificacion no le va... Pero ahi esta.. le estoy dando una mirada a Konqueror a ver que tal.. thax 

salu2

----------

## sefirotsama

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Es lo que habia hecho y sigue igual... Pero al escribir ?nocheckbworser en la barra de dirección omite el chequeo del navegador.. Solo asi he logrado hacerlo andar... la identificacion no le va... Pero ahi esta.. le estoy dando una mirada a Konqueror a ver que tal.. thax 
> 
> salu2

 

Sin embargo es cierto que en algunos aspectos no te va a ir del todo bien, por ejemplo el chat instantáneo entre otros miembros de gmail y aspectos similares. Lo he estado investigando y no tiene solución por más que te hagas pasar por otro navegador.

Lo que me he dado cuenta es que si te haces pasar por IE7 WINDOWS Vista... descubres que hay paginas que te abren las puertas (y otras que te ponen publicidad de FF). Si te interesa, pon alguno de estos strings para el UserAgent y podras entrar sin problemas en gmail y otras webs racistas:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.0)
> 
> Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.2)
> ...

 

----------

## sefirotsama

Ya sé que hace tiempo que hablamos de esto (en agosto), pero he encontrado por casualidad una APP que podria interesar a muchos. Está en portage así que supongo que no será una completa novedad... pero que puede ayudar mucho a los que preferimos QT a las GTK, en especial con los dialogos de firefox, que son agradables como un pedrusco si usamos KDE...

Les dejo el link del blog donde encontré la info (explicativo):

http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/articulos/firefox-gtk-y-kde-qt-haciendo-que-la-ventana-de-abrir-se-vea-bonita-mediante-kgtk/

La herramienta (o programa) se llama Kgtk (original eh) y es esta exactamente:

kde-misc/kgtk

Por el momento esta en testing y la voy a probar ahora mismo, parece prometedor (y esperar que firefox3 sea tan rápido como prometen).

EDITO: Confirmado, funciona a la primera (almenos con firefox, yo no uso the gimp). Los cuadros de los dialogos son los mismos que los de KDE, la cual cosa ayuda enormemente a la hora de, por ejemplo, buscar una imagen.

----------

## achaw

Revivo este post porque me encontre con esta noticia en Barrapunto:

http://barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=08/08/06/2213220&from=rss

Y aca esta la version para testear, no la probe, ya que yo soy de GTK  :Very Happy: 

http://browser.garage.maemo.org/news/10/

Saludos

----------

## Darksidex25

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Revivo este post porque me encontre con esta noticia en Barrapunto:
> 
> http://barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=08/08/06/2213220&from=rss
> 
> Y aca esta la version para testear, no la probe, ya que yo soy de GTK 
> ...

 

Yujuuuu!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

A mi la noticia me llegó  ayer por uno de los feeds de planetkde.

Lo que me asombra es que no se le haya dado publicidad ninguna durante todo este tiempo, porque mucha gente demandaba un browser gecko para qt.

He intentado compilarlo, sin embargo parece tener algún problema con el xulrunner de Gentoo:

```
/home/i92guboj/opt/mozilla-qt/browser/components/places/src/nsPlacesImportExportService.cpp:1317: error: 'class nsDerivedSafe<nsIFaviconService>' has no member named 'SetFaviconDataFromDataURL'
```

Lo único que he encontrado sobre SetFaviconDataFromDataURL ha sido en las fuentes de flock (que está basado en firefox, pero no es firefox), grep revela que en los headers de xulrunner no está dicho miembro, Ni en los de firefox. Por contra si está en las fuentes descargadas con mozilla-qt. Quizás estén usando un motor parcheado, o quizás sea algo ultimísimo que aún no está en nuestro xulrunner... No se. Pero claramente no se puede compilar contra él mientras se dependa en esa funcionalidad.

Usando el xulrunner que trae el paquete de serie no conseguí compilarlo anoche pero no recuerdo por qué. Luego miraré, eso tarda un rato  :Razz: 

El precompilado no puedo usarlo, a no ser que esté dispuesto a imaginarme todas las dependencias y descargarlas para x86 y luego tirarlas en mitad de /lib32 o donde correspondan.

Mientras tanto, también sigo el progreso de arora de cerca.

----------

